# Saint Johnsbury, VT - BOSS TGS800



## Huntbig (Mar 24, 2019)

BOSS TGS800 Tailgate sander. 8cuft capacity, top screen with bag splitter, variable speed controller, RT3 attachment system with wheels for easy maneuvering. New paddle motor and gearbox replaced through warranty. Stored under cover when not in use. Only selling because I need a larger sander for my driveway.

Located in VT. Looking to get $1850 obro.


----------

